# Just got back from the GI Doc



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

My GI doc put me on Prescription Prilosec 40 mg twice a day. He put me on Zegerid (don't know what that is, has same ingredient as prilosec) 40 mg once a day at bedtime.He wants me to try the 40 mg prilosec in the am, and 40mg zegerid in the pm. If that doesn't work, just take Prilosec twice a day. He wants me to continue Librax 3 times a dayTake a Calcium/Magnesium supplement .Plus a multivitamin once a day. Stay on my hormones of course.I feel like a walking pharmacy.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cvoor, looks as though it's still going to be 80 mg. of a PPI or something simiar each day, one way or the other, right? I too have a bunch of medications to take each day. Not a good feeling, I know. But I guess we should be glad there are medications and that we are able to have them. (At least that's what I keep telling myself.)


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, but I'm wondering Madge. He says the Prilosc 40 mg take in the am, and the Zegerid, which is similar to Prilosec, which is suppose to help more for the night time acid reflux, which I get around 3-4 am in the morning, take that one at night time before bed. Can I take 2 seperate PPI"s a day, I wonder if my insurance will cover that, even though they are different, but are ppi's still. It all amounts to 80 mg a day. I tried the CAl/Mag supplement yesterday and had diarhea cramping contantly, and it was a very low dose. I think I 'll stick to my multi with cal/mag in it. Do you know of anyone taking 2 seperate ppi's a day ??


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

No, I don't know of anyone taking two PPIs daily, but hopefully someone else here will know something. I'm in a pickle too, since I'm still getting some symptoms with my 20 mg Prilosec daily. But I absolutely can't up the dosage again. I get such cramping and hard stools when I do. And the hemorrhoids I'm dealing with as a result are no fun! the doctor suggested surgery later, but since I've had life-threatening reactions to antibiotics with previous surgeries and a staph infection, I'm terrified of having surgery. When you've nearly choked to death a few times from antibiotics, and there are very few left to take (actually only one, until I become allergic to that one too), elective surgery isn't much of an option. I wish I COULD take more than 20 mg a day.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I wish i didn't have to take more than 20 mg a day. But it's just not enough for me. I'm doing ok on the 80 mg a day. That's scary about your antibiotic experiences !!!Hemmorhoids are no fun at all, I always keep a bottle of milk of magnesia around for emergencies for that, and incorporate fiber into my diet.


----------

